# asdf

## Brakki

asdfLast edited by Brakki on Tue Sep 05, 2017 10:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## active

Are you behind a Nat?

----------

## Brakki

asdfLast edited by Brakki on Tue Sep 05, 2017 10:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## matroskin

imho, it has to do with a passive mode.

use some sniffer to see what passive command params (port and pasv commands) are used by konqueror

also do google("500 Illegal PORT command")

http://www.google.com/search?&q=500%20Illegal%20PORT%20command

----------

## active

 *Brakki wrote:*   

> Linksys routers aren't NATs, are they? It worked fine when I used Fedora on this machine.

 

Well I don't know those routers, but if you have got a lan ip (something like 192.168.x.x, 10.x.x.x) yes, you are behind a Nat.

Anyway I did that question to know if you were using the nat from iptables. Try to find out why you can use Konqueror but any other client.

----------

## bosshoff

Has anyone figured this out?  I was reffered to this post by an all-intelligent guru, and I thought it would contain the answer I need.  I guess the wise one doesn't have the time to review his own suggestions.

----------

## chedburgh

I've just met and managed to work round this problem. I could not do an "ls" on my website with my shiny new gentoo install, yet my suse 9.1 server could login fine and naviagte the fs. It also seemed to cause my login process to slow down to a snails pace!

Anyway, I have the ssl keyword in my make.conf for compiling. I just rebuilt ftp without ssl and it logins at super speed and i can get full access to my website. I cant backup this fix with any technical background, and i dont know a  great deal about ssl, i'll investiagte this further when i get time i think. If someone knows why this fixed the problem, do post  :Very Happy: 

To compile ftp without ssl, do USE="-ssl" emerge ftp

Hope it helps!

ched

----------

## bosshoff

Awesome man, thanks for the help.  I was getting so frustrated using gFTP; in some situations, a GUI can be extremely annoying LOL.

----------

